# someone to glue my tubular for 1 tire?



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

Is there someone who wants do this for me in exchange for new tire? The bike shop glued my other wheel the bikeshop so tightly I can't remove it so I'm afraid to send it there. I have done it myself but I am not good at gluing it straight (no wheelstand). If you're interested let me know you're experience. (1 wheel). 

Or recommend a bikeshop which does good job?

I am near Santa Monica.


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

might want to put where you are located. I'm still pretty green to gluing tubulars, have done 6 so far. 2 Conti Sprinter Gatorskin, Vittoria Rally, and Gommitalia Champions. Not sure if it was bad installation or if the Champions are just crap but I couldn't get them to glue up all that well and they were slightly off at the valves. The Rallys are retty good and the Contis have a small bump but not really bad. Either way, I can glue them for free, just the price of glue if you are local.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

framesti said:


> Is there someone who wants do this for me in exchange for new tire? The bike shop glued my other wheel the bikeshop so tightly I can't remove it so I'm afraid to send it there. ....


So ... you want the glued tubular to come off "easily" 
Seems the shop did a good job, properly glued tires can be quite difficult to remove.


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

hehe I just realized that part, I guess I shouldn't glue em on cause I do about 5 gluings (3 on the rim and 2 on the tire). If you did only 3, it would probably be really easy to take off (roll off)


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

*someone to glue my tubular*



forge55b said:


> might want to put where you are located. I'm still pretty green to gluing tubulars, have done 6 so far. 2 Conti Sprinter Gatorskin, Vittoria Rally, and Gommitalia Champions. Not sure if it was bad installation or if the Champions are just crap but I couldn't get them to glue up all that well and they were slightly off at the valves. The Rallys are retty good and the Contis have a small bump but not really bad. Either way, I can glue them for free, just the price of glue if you are local.


where are you located? Also how long does it take?
Instructions say dry glue overnight but bikeshop did it in 1 day.


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

I work in el segundo so not too far. to do it properly would take about 24 hours. 12 hours for 1st coat, 12 hours for the 2nd and then one final coat and then mounting. main issues are just getting it centered but I've been able to eye that pretty well as far as I can tell. By no means can I say it will be perfect but it shouldn't be coming off while going downhill. But then pros have had tires roll so can't guarantee anything.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

If you were in Norway I'd glue your tires for a bottle of Amarone. :thumbsup:


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

i'm trying to find my tubular glue (I had it before).


----------

